
Russia up in arms over Chinese theft of military technology - nabla9
https://asia.nikkei.com/Politics/International-relations/Russia-up-in-arms-over-Chinese-theft-of-military-technology?
======
mc32
They too are learning the same lessons The West is learning.

Russia is wasting its time being an agitator. They could, with time, integrate
with the west and coexist, but I guess the oligarchs only look at short term
gains while the going is good for them and it doesn't seem the ruling class
has the will to make the necessary changes.

~~~
CapricornNoble
>>Russia is wasting its time being an agitator. They could, with time,
integrate with the west and coexist

That's a fundamental failure to understand the Russian character, their
geographic position, and their legitimate security concerns. Caspian Report's
video on the subject has a few errors but is overall a good summary.[1]

We've had bilateral military training exercises with the Russians in the
past.[2] Their military used to be focused on the Caucasus and the largely-
Islamic Chechen insurgency. They were restructuring their military towards a
brigade-based organization to facilitate fighting those sorts of small wars.
But they were faced with continual expansion of NATO eastwards, contrary to a
tacit agreement (if not necessarily formalized) with the US. I think the straw
that finally broke the back of Russian paranoia was the establishment of Anti-
Ballistic Missile sites in Poland, to protect against non-existent Iranian
missiles that would supposedly target Europe.[3] Things came to a head in
2007. [4] After that, the Russians began to re-align their military to
discouraging another high-intensity war with the west -- in the past 250
years, all three of the existential threats to the Russian nation have been
invasions from the west (Napoleon, WW1, WW2). All of that is why they
eventually reconstituted the Guards Tank Army[5]. And all of that is why they
are currently painted as an "agitator".

[1][https://youtu.be/HE6rSljTwdU](https://youtu.be/HE6rSljTwdU)

[2][https://www.stripes.com/news/u-s-russian-troops-take-a-
quant...](https://www.stripes.com/news/u-s-russian-troops-take-a-quantum-jump-
in-cooperation-1.34232)

[3][https://edition.cnn.com/2001/ALLPOLITICS/12/13/rec.bush.abm/](https://edition.cnn.com/2001/ALLPOLITICS/12/13/rec.bush.abm/)

[4][https://www.cfr.org/backgrounder/us-russia-interests-
collisi...](https://www.cfr.org/backgrounder/us-russia-interests-collision-
course)

[5][https://turcopolier.typepad.com/sic_semper_tyrannis/2016/04/...](https://turcopolier.typepad.com/sic_semper_tyrannis/2016/04/russia-
prepares-for-a-big-war-the-significance-of-a-tank-army.html#more)

